# Mini Husky Adoption



## Dogs DB (Sep 14, 2018)

I want to adopt a mini Husky. Can some one tell me where to adopt ?
Rescue center or puppy mill (buy).


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Well obviously not a puppy mill.......

I’ve never heard of a mini husky, I don’t think there’s any such thing so I’d be very weary of buying any dog that has a ‘mini’ status as it’s not a proper breed and most likely not very well bred at all.

Why not go to a rescue and have a chat with them and see if they can match you to a dog.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There is no such thing as a Miniature Husky.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Given they are naturally a fairly large dog, anything “mini” will be badly bred. 

These “designer” dogs are produced by putting 2 runts/disabled dogs together and hoping they produce more. Absolutely unethical and definitely cruel! 

The only reason people breed these animals is because there are enough idiots who will pay silly money to have one - with no consideration for the animal.

If you really want a dog, go along to your local rescue or seek out a reputable breeder.

Make sure too you understand the particular traits and needs of a Husky. They are not for everyone and can be challenging. It is important you are able to provide the right environment for them.

The reason why there are so many in rescue


----------



## sighthounds (Sep 4, 2018)

The closest thing to a 'mini husky' is an Alaskan Klee Kai. Please do plenty of research and never buy from puppy mills.


----------



## Rebecca273ggdtc (Jun 18, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Well obviously not a puppy mill.......
> 
> I've never heard of a mini husky, I don't think there's any such thing so I'd be very weary of buying any dog that has a 'mini' status as it's not a proper breed and most likely not very well bred at all.
> 
> Why not go to a rescue and have a chat with them and see if they can match you to a dog.


They are called Pomskies very small husky's. Sad eh


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

A Pomsky is a Pomeranian/Husky Cross.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rafa said:


> A Pomsky is a Pomeranian/Husky Cross.


Sounds like a nightmare of a dog - yapping constantly as it disappears over the horizon.
What a shame people are motivated to get dogs based on their looks, rather than breed characteristics.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> Sounds like a nightmare of a dog - yapping constantly as it disappears over the horizon.
> What a shame people are motivated to get dogs based on their looks, rather than breed characteristics.


Seen a few come through rescues in the last year or so, for a range of reasons and with a range of looks. They don't all end up with a Husky markings! Some just look like a regular Spitz. Pomskys just seem like a poor man's Klee Kai or other proper Spitz breeds. Puppy farmers trying to cash in on a Klee Kai's looks without the wait time or price.

I remember there was a "Pomsky puppy" picture circulating for ages that was actually a Finnish Lapphund puppy.

Ah found it, here:


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Oo look what I found on the hunt for that picture. Interestingly it does still mention this "Mini Husky" so I did some reading, it seems to be a bit of an American thing I think and they've only been around since the 1990s. Selectively breeding them smaller and smaller. I guess that's also how we ended up things like Mini Dachshund and Toy Poodle. Origin story here.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ha ! I want the Teddy bear dog!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate people


----------

